# Long NATO (to fit over outdoor gear)



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I’ve seen a few threads posted by the, uh… chubby-wristed seeking longish NATOs but this request is different. I enjoy outdoor winter activities including hiking, snowshoeing and fly fishing so I’m looking for straps that will fit over a hard shell and layers of insulated clothing.

I like Crown & Buckle but their straps are just long enough for my bare 7.75 inch wrist. Given the use case, I’m looking for something on the utilitarian side of the spectrum.

Thanks.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Erika's MN straps, being made to order, can make you one of any size you want. They quite commonly make extra long straps to fit over motorcycle jackets, etc.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Teeuu said:


> Erika's MN straps, being made to order, can make you one of any size you want. They quite commonly make extra long straps to fit over motorcycle jackets, etc.


I’ve considered them but the price seems a bit ridiculous for a bit of stretchy nylon. Perhaps I need to get over it.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I’ve considered them but the price seems a bit ridiculous for a bit of stretchy nylon. Perhaps I need to get over it.


I'm not an ambassador for Erika and not trying to sell anything but there is a bit more to making their straps than most folks realize. Also, Luna Replicas sell the long length of the NASA Velcro straps although they're out of stock at the moment. Anyway...


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Phenomenato. You can request it to be made longer as well.


----------



## UTC+8 (Dec 10, 2019)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I’ve considered them but the price seems a bit ridiculous for a bit of stretchy nylon. Perhaps I need to get over it.


The Erika MN strap may be worth what she charges, but I personally couldn't justify the cost. Found an elastic MN style strap (no MN engraving) on AliExpress for $10 CAD on sale and have used it for a year with no issues or deterioration. With my 50mm lug-to-lug watch, it can be used up to 9.5 inches in circumference (3 inch diameter)
Watch Bands Man's French Troops Military Parachute Watchband Special Elastic Fabric Nylon Canvas NATO Women Strap 20/21/22 mm


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

The Watch Steward also allows you to choose your size (if you decide to get a MN-style strap).


----------



## Melissakis (Nov 23, 2012)

I have found and used three alternatives, all of them extremely comfortable, all three support thick 2.5mm spring bars at least on my watches, all with velcro type fastening. From upper left, clockwise.











- Zuludiver Lunar Watch Strap. An homage to the original Omega strap, made to be used over thick clothing. Good quality, but the spring bars are traditional ones and tools have to be used to attach/detach it. I do not like tha fact that it had a "traditional" velcro, which means that the "hairy" side of it may not look too good over time. On the other hand, it's very stable.

- Cheapo knitted Nylon watchband. It is the simplest, cheapest, but just a little short, so it's will not fit very thick clothing. But it's so simple and light, that it's worth it. The fastening system is not velcro, so it looks better.

- Cheapo Nylon watchband strap. The most interesting of all. This is the 22mm one, using the included two Garmin-invented quickfit adapters on the front. When the adapters are not used, it is a 20mm quick release strap. It gets as wide as the Zuludiver and also has the cleaner fastening system, different than the traditional velcro. The only thing this strap has not passed is the test of time, it has been with me only for a month, but it looks durable.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I’ve seen a few threads posted by the, uh… chubby-wristed seeking longish NATOs but this request is different. I enjoy outdoor winter activities including hiking, snowshoeing and fly fishing so I’m looking for straps that will fit over a hard shell and layers of insulated clothing.
> 
> I like Crown & Buckle but their straps are just long enough for my bare 7.75 inch wrist. Given the use case, I’m looking for something on the utilitarian side of the spectrum.
> 
> ...


Can’t offer any advice as I’m not into nylon straps; just wanted to say beautiful picture.


----------



## muffle (Dec 31, 2008)

North Straps Nato's are nice and long... Good variety of material as well. I like their Tough ones.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I like Erika's as well, but agree the price seems on the higher side. 

Strapsco or maybe watchbandcenter for two other suggestions?

Good luck.


----------



## NikoMos (Aug 9, 2018)

These Maratac Zulus are 17" long and made for exactly what you mentioned...









NITROX-17 ~


The Maratac™ Zulu® product line has quickly become very popular with divers and adventurers throughout the United States. Sport and warm water divers love their Zulu® . Even Commercial and Dry Suit divers seem to like their Zulus except they wanted them longer to wear over their Dry Suits. The...



countycomm.com


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Ohhh, great suggestion. Forgot about these ^^^^^^.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

One other option for long straps are CWC’s Falkland’s Style Strap. Longest ones I’ve seen so far. Clearly designed for strenuous outdoor use and reasonably priced. I use them for the same sorts of activities in Colorado and they’ve been great. One slight advantage over NATOs is they’re infinitely adjustable.

RM FALKLANDS ERA STRAP - GREEN

I’m a fan of the MaraTac straps as well, but I haven’t used that particular version.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

CWC DIVERS EXTRA LONG DIVE WATCH NATO STRAP


Item code: 20046 370mm length strap, ideal for diving as it is long enough to wear over a diving suit, dry or wet suit. It is also suitable for large wrist sizes where the standard length is too short. It can also be used over combat clothing or any bulky clothing.How to fit a NATO strap.




www.cwcwatch.com





If you fancy a rubber NATO made to length try:





yellowdogwatchstraps Hand Made Waterproof Rubber Nato Watch Straps


yellowdogwatchstraps - Waterproof Rubber Made to Measure Nato Watchstraps. Toughest on the planet!




www.yellowdogwatchstraps.com





Also it you like the CWC Falklands strap and speak nicely to Silvermans, they’ll make the black in a length to suit your requirements.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

These!








A.F.0210. Strap - A.F.0210.


The A.F.0210. strap has a unique history, and is very hard to find, with original straps now commanding upwards of £250.




af0210strap.com




They offer two lengths - 250mm regular and 270mm long stock and they make custom lengths too. Plus they have no pre-punched holes, just push the pin/tongue through the fabric wherever you see fit so they for perfectly every time you put it on. Unlike Erika's it's not elastic so it won't put a squeeze on your jacket cuff.

Seriously there's really nothing _special_ with Erika's, it's a piece of elastic with a few buckles sewn in.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 15, 2019)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I’ve seen a few threads posted by the, uh… chubby-wristed seeking longish NATOs but this request is different. I enjoy outdoor winter activities including hiking, snowshoeing and fly fishing so I’m looking for straps that will fit over a hard shell and layers of insulated clothing.
> 
> I like Crown & Buckle but their straps are just long enough for my bare 7.75 inch wrist. Given the use case, I’m looking for something on the utilitarian side of the spectrum.
> 
> ...


I use a CWC extra long over my thicker gear, I have also found some straps with quite ea long tail that have accepted an extra couple of holes punched with a very hot pokey thing.









CWC DIVERS EXTRA LONG DIVE WATCH NATO STRAP


Item code: 20046 370mm length strap, ideal for diving as it is long enough to wear over a diving suit, dry or wet suit. It is also suitable for large wrist sizes where the standard length is too short. It can also be used over combat clothing or any bulky clothing.How to fit a NATO strap.




www.cwcwatch.com





If you drop a line to Elliot Brown watches they are very helpful, and do some long straps to go over clothing, single pass I think - they will confirm. Jolly good chaps.

Here's my Elliot Brown up Scafell Pike - although right now it's on a great MN strap from NDC - they knock all other MN straps out of the water, and I have tried a few.









Oh, and a pie.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Jet Jetski said:


> I use a CWC extra long over my thicker gear, I have also found some straps with quite ea long tail that have accepted an extra couple of holes punched with a very hot pokey thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yum, pie…

Thanks for the suggestions. What is NDC?


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 15, 2019)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Yum, pie…
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. What is NDC?


they do different colours and buckles - Nageurs De Combat - Combat swimmers. Available on Etsy:









The Only Original Real Ndcstraps® British Pheon Stainless - Etsy UK


This Watch Bands & Straps item by NDCstraps has 15 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on 29 Dec, 2022




www.etsy.com





You can really believe that soldiers or sailors came up with this design - a hook half way along a piece of parachute elastic - doesn't even need to be stitched in - and a flat metal loop threaded over the tails. No need to get your combat Singer sewing machine out nor your strap tailoring skills!





































Obviously you can wear the buckle where you like, and worth messaging the Etsy shop if you want a very long one.

I have one tail slightly longer than the other so they don't form a double thickness 'edge' against my skin (the tails end up inside) and it gives more of a taper.

It's elastic, but, pretty stiff nonetheless, not like cheap MN straps.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

+1 for the NDC strap. They have both single and double pass styles (single pass is a NATO configuration, double pass is the conventional double pass configuration), depending on what you like. Both are pretty long as well. I’ve never tried, but I believe it would fit 10+ inch wrist, at least in the single pass version.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I ended up ordering a single pass strap from Watch Steward. I selected the 9 inch wrist option so it should (hopefully) be large enough to fit over a hard shell and insulating layer.


----------

